# Addressing shoulder pain from heavy bag use



## Albus (Sep 24, 2020)

I am 61 and started KM about 6 months ago. I love it - especially heavy bag work but have developed shoulder tendonitis. Don't really want to follow the advice "if it hurts when you do that, don't do that."

Any suggestions on drills or other things that might help?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 24, 2020)

Albus said:


> I am 61 and started KM about 6 months ago. I love it - especially heavy bag work but have developed shoulder tendonitis. Don't really want to follow the advice "if it hurts when you do that, don't do that."
> 
> Any suggestions on drills or other things that might help?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Could be several things in play. 

1. You might have an actual injury so a visit to a sports med doc might be in order.  Don’t get your medical advice from a martial arts forum.  See a real doctor.

2. Poor technique can strain or injure you.  Make sure you are getting quality guidance from your teacher.  You can’t get good guidance in a discussion forum.  Someone needs to be working with you to make sure you are using proper technique.  It takes more than discussion on a forum to do that.  If you might have a strain or an injury, see 1 above.  

3. You might simply need some amount of strength and conditioning training to get strong enough and resilient enough to work on the bag without overdoing it.  Start easy, be gradual and slowly increase intensity, over time.  Get proper guidance from your instructor.  See 2 above.


----------



## Highlander (Sep 24, 2020)

Everything flying crane said... people may tell you types exercises or stretching to help the pain. I would personally go see a DR or PT if its bad. Last thing you want is to make it worse. Or just lay off of it for a while and see how it feels. 
If you do train go slower and with less power. This well let your shoulder relax some while letting you work technically issues. Seeing as you're newer your body unity is probably a little off. Only way to really work that is slower movement.
Speed=sloppy 
Slow=smooth=fast.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 25, 2020)

Heat, ice, rest anti inflammatorys, warm up stretch, cool down, strengthening and rehabilitation, loose weight


----------



## KOKarate (Sep 26, 2020)

Had that years ago Well that’s Doctors said it was. Did physio they said to just build strength. Obviously 2 cases aren’t the same and can’t say the same for you but go to the docs and get it looked at


----------



## Graywalker (Sep 26, 2020)

Go ask a Dr what you need to do, why would anyone come here for medical advice.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 26, 2020)

What others have said. If it’s tendinitis, rest, stretch, and strengthen. But you need confirmation first that it is. Bursitis is commonly mistakenly called tendinitis by non-medical folk, as are minor rotator cuff injuries.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 26, 2020)

I would definitely do  1 of 2 things.
1.  Stop hitting the bag for a long time.  Give my arm a chance to heal.  This is the long path because it doesn't tell you whats wrong so you are basically just giving your body a chance to heal injuries that may be minor

2. Go to the doctor to see if they can find out exactly what is wrong.  If something is torn, then you'll be happy that you went to the doctor,  If nothing is torn, then that's good news because, that pretty much narrows down to you either trying to hit the bag too hard or you are hitting with incorrect technique.  

My personal thoughts on heavy bags is to always hit a heavy bag without gloves.   Doing this will help you identify when you are hitting the bag incorrectly and prevents you from hitting the bag harder than you should.  You'll know almost instantly when you are using bad techniques, or when you are hitting to hard.   Wearing gloves allows you to get away with bag techniques because it takes it longer for the pain to sink in.  Without gloves you'll know after 3 punches that you are doing something wrong.   With gloves you may pound an incorrect technique and not feel the results of it until weeks later.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Sep 26, 2020)

JowGaWolf said:


> I would definitely do  1 of 2 things.
> 1.  Stop hitting the bag for a long time.  Give my arm a chance to heal.  This is the long path because it doesn't tell you whats wrong so you are basically just giving your body a chance to heal injuries that may be minor
> 
> 2. Go to the doctor to see if they can find out exactly what is wrong.  If something is torn, then you'll be happy that you went to the doctor,  If nothing is torn, then that's good news because, that pretty much narrows down to you either trying to hit the bag too hard or you are hitting with incorrect technique.
> ...




Keep in mind I'm not telling you to do #1.  Because I don't know how intense the pain is or what it feels like.  Sometimes if I hurt a certain way, I know right away without doubt that I need to go to the doctor.  But without knowing how your pain feels, I couldn't recommend #1.  But it's an option. It just may not be the one that you want, or the one that helps.


----------



## jobo (Sep 26, 2020)

Albus said:


> I am 61 and started KM about 6 months ago. I love it - especially heavy bag work but have developed shoulder tendonitis. Don't really want to follow the advice "if it hurts when you do that, don't do that."
> 
> Any suggestions on drills or other things that might help?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


i wont day stop, but doing it ,  a bit less sounds like a reasonable comprmise, how long are you poundibg away on it? just do a minute,  thats all you need unless your training for a contest, and spend the rezt of your time, rehabing your shoulders

61? whats your posture and shoulder mobility like? not great? start there!


----------



## Bee Brian (Oct 23, 2020)

Albus said:


> I am 61 and started KM about 6 months ago. I love it - especially heavy bag work but have developed shoulder tendonitis. Don't really want to follow the advice "if it hurts when you do that, don't do that."
> 
> Any suggestions on drills or other things that might help?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



That's the rotator cuffs we're talking about.

Find something else that doesn't hurt as much, unless you're willing to risk injury. I'm sorry, but at 61, joints and muscles will not be the same anymore.


----------



## jobo (Oct 23, 2020)

Bee Brian said:


> That's the rotator cuffs we're talking about.
> 
> Find something else that doesn't hurt as much, unless you're willing to risk injury. I'm sorry, but at 61, joints and muscles will not be the same anymore.


in what way will they be different ?


----------

